# Using gkrellm and trackpoint (2.6 kernel w/ ACPI)

## dvc5

I've had gentoo installed on my Thinkpad R31 for over six months now, and just recently upgraded this past month to the 2.6.1-gentoo kernel. Everything mouse-related works as before, with a usb and trackpoint both working in X. However, when I start up a program like gkrellm or the gnome-battstat applet and try to use the trackpoint, the mouse will jump all over the screen, left-clicking randomly on everything. 

I know there was a problem w/ APM monitoring using the trackpoint on the R30 and R31 series laptops, however this seems to be the exact same problem with an ACPI-only kernel configuration. I've tried several different versions of gkrellm with and without the acpi plugin running, so it seems to be a system-monitoring issue in general with the trackpoint. Anyone else having this problem? I'd really like to be able to use gkrellm because all of the acpi temperature and battery sensors give accurate information. Thanks.

-Loz

System Info / Relevant dmesg output:

```
loz@thinkloz loz $ uname -a

Linux thinkloz.org 2.6.1-gentoo #1 Fri Jan 30 12:31:22 PST 2004 i686 Intel(R) Celeron(TM) CPU                1066MHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

loz@thinkloz loz $

loz@thinkloz loz $ cat /proc/cmdline

root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc real_root=/dev/hda3 video=vesa:ywrap,mtrr vga=0x317 pci=noacpi splash=silent acpi_os_name="Microsoft Windows" resume=/dev/hda2

loz@thinkloz loz $

dmesg:

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20031203

ACPI: Overriding _OS definition

    ACPI-0291: *** Info: Table [DSDT] replaced by host OS

ACPI: IRQ9 SCI: Edge set to Level Trigger.

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCI1._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [PILA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [PILB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [PILC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [PILD] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [PILE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [PILF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [PILG] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [PILH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: Embedded Controller [EC0] (gpe 29)

...

ACPI: AC Adapter [AC] (on-line)

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT0] (battery present)

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SLPB]

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports C1 C2 C3)

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THR1] (70 C)

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THR2] (45 C)

```

----------

## aman

Maybe you just need to get a new laptop with a touchpad.  Sorry, thats all the help I can offer...   :Very Happy: 

----------

## dvc5

It seems this is a well known bug as documented by some R31 Mailing Lists. It seems it has to do with a mouse driver bug that's tied to polling for the battery status using ACPI. I know this problem used to only be with APM, but it seems ACPI in the 2.6.x kernels are causing it too   :Crying or Very sad:  . Anyone else having trouble with their thinkpads polling for battery status? Everything else on my machine works except for this.

----------

## dvc5

Come on, surely somebody out there has a Thinkpad w/ the mouse jumping around!   :Shocked: 

----------

## timeout

 *lozdvc5 wrote:*   

> Come on, surely somebody out there has a Thinkpad w/ the mouse jumping around!  

 

Got same problem here, trackpoint goes crazy every 2 mins.

----------

## dvc5

 *timeout wrote:*   

>  *lozdvc5 wrote:*   Come on, surely somebody out there has a Thinkpad w/ the mouse jumping around!   
> 
> Got same problem here, trackpoint goes crazy every 2 mins.

 

I think i'm going to try the 2.6.4 kernel today and see if that makes a difference. Will update here later...

----------

## timeout

 *lozdvc5 wrote:*   

>  *timeout wrote:*    *lozdvc5 wrote:*   Come on, surely somebody out there has a Thinkpad w/ the mouse jumping around!   
> 
> Got same problem here, trackpoint goes crazy every 2 mins. 
> 
> I think i'm going to try the 2.6.4 kernel today and see if that makes a difference. Will update here later...

 

I just tried on 2.6.5 kernel, still not work.

I am sure 2.6.4 kernel has the same problem, becasue I already tried before.

----------

## dvc5

This is really frustrating, I've basically given up on being able to view the battery status. The acpi monitoring wasn't an issue in 2.4.x but now it is in 2.6.x. I can't wait till I get my hands on one of those new R40's or R50's.  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## timeout

 *lozdvc5 wrote:*   

> This is really frustrating, I've basically given up on being able to view the battery status. The acpi monitoring wasn't an issue in 2.4.x but now it is in 2.6.x. I can't wait till I get my hands on one of those new R40's or R50's. 

 

it is really sux man, i am going to buy a R31 (CAD$600), but it can not use 2.6 kernel. I am too poor to buy a R40 or R50.

IBM sux

----------

## timeout

disable the battery mointor may help, but that is not a solution at all.

----------

## dvc5

 *timeout wrote:*   

>  *lozdvc5 wrote:*   This is really frustrating, I've basically given up on being able to view the battery status. The acpi monitoring wasn't an issue in 2.4.x but now it is in 2.6.x. I can't wait till I get my hands on one of those new R40's or R50's.  
> 
> it is really sux man, i am going to buy a R31 (CAD$600), but it can not use 2.6 kernel. I am too poor to buy a R40 or R50.
> 
> IBM sux

 

I still use 2.6.x because I like the performance gain that comes with it. I just don't have any battery/temperature monitoring applets running and use "acpi -V" at the prompt to view all necessary info. As long as you're not moving your mouse around with the trackpoint exactly at that time, it shouldn't jump.

----------

## timeout

have you tried to use "synaptics" driver yet? I can not make it work at all.

----------

## dvc5

 *timeout wrote:*   

> have you tried to use "synaptics" driver yet? I can not make it work at all.

 

I was not aware that worked with the trackpoint. I thought it was just for the touchpad. I'll give it a shot.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## timeout

 *lozdvc5 wrote:*   

>  *timeout wrote:*   have you tried to use "synaptics" driver yet? I can not make it work at all. 
> 
> I was not aware that worked with the trackpoint. I thought it was just for the touchpad. I'll give it a shot. 

 

Because I got R32/R40 here, it may have the same problem.

----------

## mikegpitt

Is there any solution to this problem?  I just installed gentoo on an R1 and I have the same issue.  I'm using hte 2.6.7 kernel.

----------

## dvc5

I haven't found anything yet. I've even tried patching my dsdt table, but the mouse still jumps like crazy. I think it's some sort of hardware/firmware bug.

----------

## seanchiggins

I just made the jump to 2.6 and was sad to find out that the mouse issue in 2.4 APM is an issue in 2.6 ACPI.  I am running 2.6.8-r1 and there is still a problem.  Currently, I am attaching a mouse and everything is working okay.

----------

## brego

I'm running 2.6.8-rc2-nitro kernel, and my trackpoint runs whitout problems together with battery indicator - you just need to add "i8042.nomux=1" to your kernel parameters, for exemple in /boot/grub/grub.conf.

I found that solution here.

----------

## seanchiggins

 *brego wrote:*   

> I'm running 2.6.8-rc2-nitro kernel, and my trackpoint runs whitout problems together with battery indicator - you just need to add "i8042.nomux=1" to your kernel parameters, for exemple in /boot/grub/grub.conf.
> 
> I found that solution here.

 

Thank you!  It works GREAT!

----------

## moesaidi

WOOOO this is awsome

i had the same problem.. and instead of being smart and looking around for help

i tried to solve it my self.. when I couldn't I figured it was hardware.. so I buoght a mini wireless mouse to use..

but this is working great.. whoever found out how to do it.. i'd kiss you...................................... if you were a girl ofcourse... :

thanks

----------

## mikegpitt

Ohh cool... I have to try that on the laptop I installed gentoo on.  Unfortunatly it's not mine so I will need to wait a few weeks when I get access to it.

----------

